# Travel Destinations > South America >  Which is the best place to travel in south america?

## ablord

Hello,
I live in London.I want to travel around South America, but I  have only a general knowledge of its history and culture, and even less knowledge about its tourist attractions. Basically, for a young guy and a few friends.We have basic working understanding of Spanish. where would you guys recommend and why?
Thank you!
AB LORD

----------


## jason

I would like to suggest you to visit these places in South America. Here are some beautiful and most popular places of South America.

1) Galapagos
2) Machu Picchu
3) Perito Moreno Glacier.
4) The night sky from San Pedro de Atacama.

Best Regards,

----------


## alyssataylor1962

Buenos Aires and Lima are the important port city in South America,as flight prices are always a good value.BA is still recovering from the economic disaster a few years ago, and is therefore very good value.Its a city that has lived.Paris is Europe BSA.From there, fly to Lima, which in turn is a very good value take time to gradually increase the Andes to visit the Inca sites.

----------


## aldenfishen

These are the best places  to travel in south america:-
1.Caraz in Peru 
2.Macha Picchu 
3.Panama Viejo

----------


## GFI

I’d like suggest Argentina, which is speedily growing into a major backpacking destination along with nearby Brazil. Buenos Aires is better place because the weather in December is absolutely suitable for your requirement. 

Moreover, it is a host to long coastline of Andes Mountains.  I’d defiantly recommend travelers to take a tour towards this place.

----------


## mdlance

They have a lot of information about their experiences throughout all of Latin America,from Mexico to the tip of Argentina.It is still virgin territory for tourist and you can make more of your money since it is not as expensive as other South American countries.

----------


## smithyuvar

You guys have to haired the some guider with her.

----------


## davidpeter12

Panama Viejo is the most ancient settlement of the South America along the Pacific coastline.Whatever way you choose to explore this amazing continent, be it on your own or in one of the many amazing tours available, a South America travel adventure will capture your heart forever.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

Buenos Aires and Lima are the essential interface town in Southern region The united states,as journey costs are always a excellent value.BA is still recuperating from the financial catastrophe a few decades ago, and is therefore very excellent value.Its a town that has resided.Paris is European countries BSA.From there, fly to Lima, which will is a very excellent value make a chance to progressively improve the Andes to check out the Inca websites.

----------


## susanus

South America is such wonderful county and it such a good option for vacation, There are so many best places are available for tours which is my most favourite such as a Galapagos, Machu Picchu, Perito Moreno Glacier, and The night sky from San Pedro de Atacama.

----------


## hotelssmilford

I would like to suggest you to visit these places in South America. These are the best places to travel in south America like Galapagos, Machu Picchu, Perito Moreno Glacier, Panama Viejo and Caraz in Peru. These all places are most famous places in South America. I am so excited for go there in South America.

----------


## integrisintl

I most like Panama Viejo. Peru and Argentina are also my favourite and awesome places to visit. I have just visited all.

----------


## switbrowne

South America is the best destination for traveling because there are so many place for traveling South America such as Galapagos, Machu Picchu, Perito Moreno Glacier, and  The night sky from San Pedro de Atacama. These all place are very famous in South America.

----------


## mikehussy

South America really is a varied continent: not just in terms of its geography, but in terms of its cultural and political make-up as well.
Some best places in south America
1. chile
2. Peru
3. Argentina
4. Uruguay
5. Bolivia
6. Brazil

----------


## riverrider

Thanks for sharing this great information about the places to travel in South America. It is really informative as well as helpful for me as I am planning to visit there soon with few of my friends.

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

South America is really very beautiful and varied continent. I like journey and I have visited so many places in South America so according to my experience Peru, arque Nacional Los Glaciares in Argentina, Uruguay, The Blue Hole in Belize, The Amazon Rain Forest, Iguazu Falls, Pantanal, Brazil etc are best places. These all countries are rich of culture and best visiting places that people must have to see at least one time.

----------


## Eithan

South Africa is really a great country for travel .
there are many best places for travel like Cape Town & Cape Peninsula,The Winelands, Garden Route etc which attract many travelers from all around the world. 


days inn orlando downtown

----------


## sophiewilson

I am in love with Cuzco, Medellin & last but not the least Santiago.

----------


## Eddiesharpp

I would like to suggest you to visit these places in South America. Here are some beautiful and most popular places of South America.

1) Galapagos
2) Perito Moreno Glacier.

----------


## david22

Peru and Brazil are best for tour and travel in South America.

----------


## rosewood

I love Machu Picchu. This is one of the best place. Enjoy your holidays here

----------


## martinsimmons748

I love Cuzco is a city in southeastern Peru...

----------


## aliceta

1. Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia
2. Santuario de las Lajas, Colombia
3. See the Milkyway over Lake Titicaca, Peru
4. The River of Five Colours, Colombia
5. Mount Fitzroy, Argentina

----------


## wesleyjones

Angel Falls, Venezuela
Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia
Machu Picchu, Perú
Rio de Janeiro, Brazil
Eje Cafetero, Colombia
These are the top 5 places travel in South America.
Sayulita Hotels

----------


## wesleyjones

Angel Falls, Venezuela
Salar de Uyuni, Bolivia
Machu Picchu, Perú
These are the best place travel in south america.

Sayulita Hotels | Seafood Restaurants

----------

